# Leere Menge von integer



## Spiderman20 (12. Nov 2005)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich bei einer If Abfrage eine Lehre Menge einer Variable des Typs integer definieren?
Das ganze soll so aussehen:

```
int cZahl1

               if (cZahl1 == ???) {
               eingabeende = false;
              }
```

cZahl1 eins soll also nich 0 sein sondern einfach nichts, oder Lehre Menge.
Wie kann ich das darstellen?

Danke im Voraus.

Stefan


----------



## SebiB90 (12. Nov 2005)

ein int hat immer ein inhalt, wenn keiner zugewiesen wird dann ist es 0. und man kann nicht die variable als leer kennzeichnen.


----------



## Lim_Dul (12. Nov 2005)

int ist ein primitiver Datentyp, der immer einen Wert haben muss. Garnichts geht nicht.

Du könntest aber ein Objekt vom Typ  Integer nehmen. Dieses kannst du auf null setzen.

Beispiel:

```
Integer x = null;
if (x==null) {
 x = new Integer(42);
}
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Nov 2005)

gar nicht

verwende

Integer cZahl1

und null==cZahl1


----------

